

Disruptions: No More Innovation for the Fun of It - rvcamo
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/03/04/disruptions-no-more-innovation-for-the-fun-of-it/

======
Hume
Fun tends to be best enjoyed in small groups.

The auto industry is far from a joyless place, engineers at AMG or BMW design
products with the aim of fun, great design for the sake of it over economy is
the only reason they exist.

I'd wager that the person administering databases at Citibank tends to have
less fun during the day than somebody making a living developing apps for
their own company, in much the same way that designing transmissions for a
formula one team is more fun than designing transmissions at GM.

That the bigger an organisation gets the less fun it is, is the most important
force driving start-up creation and there is still a far greater untapped
frontier available to us than any other industry to date.

The future is so fun its blinding ;)

